# Minimum suspension travel for DH bike?



## purpletrike (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,
I'm looking into buying a DH bike right now, and was wondering if there's any minimum suspension travel needed for downhill.

Keep in mind, I'm about 100 lbs, so I may not need as much travel as someone twice my weight. 

I found a bike with an extra small frame and with a 140mm Fox Rock Shox Revelation front suspension. Would this be adequate for the suspension?


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

Brian lopes races dh on 160 mm ibis and he isn't a small guy- it's really personal preference- Ive been riding a 6 inch bike and got on a session 88 last year and when I went back to my bike I felt limited- it also depends on how hard you ride- 8 ft drops will kill a short travel bike over time esp if you land wrong or hard- the best advise I can give is rent or demo a bunch of bikes and see what you like!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

saxen said:


> ...8 ft drops will kill a short travel bike over time...


please explain how a slopestyle bike handles said drops then...

FWIW, i run a 5&5 bike and don't find it holding me back at all. properly tuned suspension is the key...

EDIT: THE BIKE IN QUESTION THAT THE OP IS CONSIDERING....


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Keep in mind there is more to a DH bike than travel. The geometry is probably more important. Obviously some travel helps but 5 or 6 inches is probably a good starting point assuming the bike is designed as an short travel dh or freeride bike and not a long travel cross country design.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

20 years ago dh bikes were rigid, so i don't know if there is a right answer. the amount of travel that works for you works for you. some people need 10", some people need 4", some people ride a hardtail.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

saturnine said:


> 20 years ago dh bikes were rigid, so i don't know if there is a right answer.


20 years ago people had no choice but to ride rigid. If you were to take dual suspension back 20 years, I'm sure people would enjoy riding it more than a rigid bike.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

The courses 20yrs ago weren't nearly what they are today so it all factors in together. The more skill you possess the less travel you might "need". Plus some less travel bikes are not built with big hits in mind where a SS is more special built for a specific type of riding. A 4" XC bike won't hold up to much serious abuse.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

SV11 said:


> 20 years ago people had no choice but to ride rigid. If you were to take dual suspension back 20 years, I'm sure people would enjoy riding it more than a rigid bike.


again, the point isn't about what we have now, it's about what you can do on a bike if you want to. sure tracks weren't as gnarly, but bombing down anything on a full rigid is pretty ****ing gnarly to begin with. search youtube for people riding whistler on hardtails. ideal? no. do-able? most certainly. i was at a bike park last summer and side-by-side was a dude on a yeti 303 and a dude on a trek fuel. both capable, both totally different. which bike was more right? depends whose bike it is.

now, to offer some "actual advice" to the OP, I PERSONALLY would start at 6" and go from there. how much fun you have is up to you.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

saturnine said:


> again, the point isn't about what we have now, it's about what you can do on a bike if you want to.


Ummm, yeah it is. We aren't living in the 80s. If people wana ride whistler on their hardtail on a dh course, good luck to them, you can also do a dh course on a unicycle, I don't get your point.

You seem to be forgetting one important aspect, the OP is asking about a DH bike, you will not get the geometry of a DH bike in a 6" bike or less, they are known as AM/freeride bikes, unless you buy a dh bike from early 2000.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

A Ragley Mmmbop has a quite slack head angle, and is a hardtail... with a 1.5" head tube, and a quite high BB, meant for a 150mm travel fork.

It handles quite well at speed, and even better on steep stuff.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SV11 said:


> nonsense


cool story bro...

the real question was if 6" of travel was adequate. the real answer is still yes, regardless of what you may think...


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Modern true DH rigs with dual-crown forks etc have 8" of travel in front typically and 8-10" in back. As people have said you can use less depending on your needs. A big issue as someone mentioned is geometry, which adds stability. How low the bottom bracket is, and some other factors like chainstay length, etc. I would make sure your head angle is at most 66 degrees (that's more of a freeride/jump angle than DH, but it would work). For true DH rigs it's usually 64 degrees give or take. A longer wheelbase helps too. More so than suspension make sure the geometry is for a DH/freeride bike and not an All-mountain bike.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

genemk said:


> Modern true DH rigs with dual-crown forks etc have 8" of travel in front typically and 8-10" in back. As people have said you can use less depending on your needs.


Thanks for talking some sense. What I was trying to illude to is that you cannot buy a modern DH rig with 6" of travel, a couple in this thread don't seem to get this.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

purpletrike said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking into buying a DH bike right now, and was wondering if there's any minimum suspension travel needed for downhill.
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm about 100 lbs, so I may not need as much travel as someone twice my weight.
> ...


YOu being a skinny dude at 100lbs, I think 160mm fork travel max for you, I have a bike with a 140mm travel & at 170lbs I blast thru it pretty quickly like a dock worker who just got paid, so you may get away with 140mm but I'd say 160mm to be on the safe side. Good luck and start eating more. That Revelation with a 15mm thru axle is a great fork though.


----------



## purpletrike (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm just starting out, so I probably won't be doing 5 foot drops or anything anytime soon. The bike I'm looking at is a Santa Cruz Bullit, here Santa Cruz Bullit - XS - Extra Small - Pinkbike.com

I'm considering that bike because it's guaranteed to be small enough for my 5'2" height, I just wanted to make sure it'd be good for downhill.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that is easily more than enough bike for you...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i didn't see any particular bike or geometry listed anywhere in the first post. what i saw was a question about minimum travel. that is the question that is answered. yes, if you want to race world cup downhill, look for a 63 degree head angle. if you want to start out, find a cheap, aggressive am bike with upwards of 6" of travel.

this kid's gonna outgrow a bike almost every year. f*ck this elite 63deg./8" only dh bull.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

purpletrike said:


> Yeah I'm just starting out, so I probably won't be doing 5 foot drops or anything anytime soon. The bike I'm looking at is a Santa Cruz Bullit, here Santa Cruz Bullit - XS - Extra Small - Pinkbike.com
> 
> I'm considering that bike because it's guaranteed to be small enough for my 5'2" height, I just wanted to make sure it'd be good for downhill.


Somebody put a wrong damn fork on that Bullit, mine has 180mm of travel (more after a few Newcastles) 160mm MINIMUM for a Bullit. Who the hell puts a 5.5 travel fork on a Bullit


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

saturnine said:


> ... f*ck this elite 63deg./8" only dh bull.


too bad most need it to make up for lack of any actual bike handling skill...


----------



## purpletrike (Mar 8, 2012)

fatcat said:


> Somebody put a wrong damn fork on that Bullit, mine has 180mm of travel (more after a few Newcastles) 160mm MINIMUM for a Bullit. Its PinkBike or HackBike


I assumed they put the 140mm because it was a custom XS frame instead of just the regular small frame. Correct me if this is wrong though, I don't wanna buy this bike if the parts aren't correct


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

fatcat said:


> ...Who the hell puts a 5.5 travel fork on a Bullit


probably the same kind of person that puts a 5.5" fork on a stinky...


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

purpletrike said:


> I assumed they put the 140mm because it was a custom XS frame instead of just the regular small frame. Correct me if this is wrong though, I don't wanna buy this bike if the parts aren't correct


There is nothing to customized for this frame, although you can put a shorter rear shock on the rear, the standard size is 8.5 x 2.5, I guess you can put a 5" travel shock in the rear (7.5 x 2)but thats like putting a Ford Taurus motor in a Corvette. The rear travel is 178mm... Try low balling the guy because that fork isn't the right one for that frame. Good Luck dude  You can change the fork later.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

purpletrike said:


> I assumed they put the 140mm because it was a custom XS frame instead of just the regular small frame. Correct me if this is wrong though, I don't wanna buy this bike if the parts aren't correct


that bike would be perfect for you. the fork can easily be extended to 150mm...


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> probably the same kind of person that puts a 5.5" fork on a stinky...


OK dude, hahah...but we're talking 29er wheel up front---balancing rear and front...damn! you here on this thread, I had a feeling it was gonna come up, hahahah good catch


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

I just busted a 5" travel "XC" Ti frame in a crash. It'd survived a couple years worth of rocks, roots, jumps n' drops and some n* days quite well, but was less than ideal on real chunky stuff (I.E. body took a pounding, not the best shock setup for chunk). I did have to replace to original Ti rear triangle. You prolly shouldn't waste the dough on a full-on mega-travel DH bike; look into bikes sold as AM / 'all mountain', or even FR / 'freeride'. Both styles can be had with pretty raked out head angles (many accommodating anglesets) and a variety o' BB heights.

Bullits are pretty frickin' beefy, I know a guy who does huge stuff on his all the time (jumps & drops that I won't mess with, that's for sure), and has been for well over 5 years. We're on par on the DH speeds for the most part (and this dude's pretty fast IMO), but his bike is better setup for the roughest stuff we mess with, and of course the big features.

My next bike will be no less than 6" rear and no more than 7" rear. I personally can't see needing more than 7" for all but the craziest rockgardens or huge features. We'll see what I say once I've busted the new 6-7" travel setup, haha. I think in the end I'm gonna be glad I started small and incrementally moved up in travel, rather than start with a bike that is taller/longer/squishier than really needed. Get fast first, then get a bike/parts that allow you to go faster when you reach that point. That's been my approach.



> f*ck this elite 63deg./8" only dh bull


for reals.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Travel has nothing to do with rider weight. Theres also a big difference between riding a bike down a hill, and a downhill bike. Im not sure which one is being discussed.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Keep in mind a shorter than intended fork will steepen the head angle of the frame making it not handle as well at speed. I think for your needs a Bullit should do fine. They're solid beefy bikes although somewhat outdated these days suspension design wise if your main goal is riding rough terrain.

What's with all this DH bike hate? Yes, a DH bike isn't required to have fun, but if you think it's overkill then why not just go faster/bigger? I love riding mine on everything from Whistler to Black Rock and Post Canyon and it certainly comes in handy for blowing through the rough stuff and overshooting jumps.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> Travel has nothing to do with rider weight. Theres also a big difference between riding a bike down a hill, and a downhill bike. Im not sure which one is being discussed.


This

Proper suspension setup is key, not amount of travel. Obviously you will need lighter springs and oil as well but being light doesn't mean you shouldn't look a te right bike for the ride.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

For me it has to do with age. The older I get the more travel I need. Anyone know where I can get a 15" travel bike?


----------



## Apache249 (Jul 30, 2009)

purpletrike said:


> Hi, I found a bike with an extra small frame and with a 140mm *Fox Rock Shox Revelation* front suspension. Would this be adequate for the suspension?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## purpletrike (Mar 8, 2012)

Apache249 said:


>


Yeah yeah that was a typo. I thought it was Fox and then checked again and put Rock Shox...and didn't delete the Fox obviously


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

purpletrike said:


> Yeah yeah that was a typo. I thought it was Fox and then checked again and put Rock Shox...and didn't delete the Fox obviously


I ride a revelation on my AM bike and I doubt it could handle DH.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Ya gotta make sure the spring rate is correct, too! Too heavy and it makes the idea of more travel pointless.


----------



## E.L. (Oct 21, 2009)

160mm.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I got a spec enduro comp , has a 66 degree HA , low BB ,160MM fork but i replaced the internals on the lyrik air with the DH internals . Push Industries has custom tuned rear shocks for it as well which i will replace soon .. Its my do it all bike, and does it all very well . Im going to bring it to the parks this year and it will handle trails that i am capable of handling.. Im 200lbs geared up too . Its not a DH bike or a FR bike but there are riders that have proven it can handle DH and FR abuse over years .

Point being is , its not always about the bike , yes sure its nice to have a sick DH rig but if there is no type of skill or technique by the rider its pointless . Your def a small dude and being that your just starting out , i would def say start small and work your way up. GL on your journey .


----------



## purpletrike (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok thanks everyone for all the opinions.

I decided to buy the bike. The guy had just put in the 2012 upgrade for the suspension, so I'll use it as is at least while I'm still learning the basics. Once I get a little better I'll look at getting a 180mm or so put on it instead. 

Also, not a dude, lol. Though obviously that's a pretty easy assumption for dh biking. And sadly will not be growing anytime soon...so this bike will hopefully last a long time.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

6" is fine your light as wch said properly tuned suspension will go along ways Geo can be dialed a smidge on the bullit as well.

(As long as the frame can handle abuse and the Geo can be altered a bit more slack)


If its nasty pick your line a bit better aside of that go have fun and its more than capable. Won't be a wc rig but then that's not what's needed right now and upgrade or modify to fit you best only you can decide that from experience riding.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

saturnine said:


> 20 years ago dh bikes were rigid, so i don't know if there is a right answer. the amount of travel that works for you works for you. some people need 10", some people need 4", some people ride a hardtail.


20 years ago "downhill" racing was on long steep fire roads so you didnt need full suspension


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

aedubber said:


> I got a spec enduro comp , has a 66 degree HA , low BB ,160MM fork but i replaced the internals on the lyrik air with the DH internals . Push Industries has custom tuned rear shocks for it as well which i will replace soon .. Its my do it all bike, and does it all very well . Im going to bring it to the parks this year and it will handle trails that i am capable of handling.. Im 200lbs geared up too . Its not a DH bike or a FR bike but there are riders that have proven it can handle DH and FR abuse over years .
> 
> Point being is , its not always about the bike , yes sure its nice to have a sick DH rig but if there is no type of skill or technique by the rider its pointless . Your def a small dude and being that your just starting out , i would def say start small and work your way up. GL on your journey .


I have one of those enduros too, not modified much, it does great on fast, flowy DH stuff.. but I will still take my Demo 8 nine times out of ten.. its just not the same, a true DH bike is a whole different beast..


----------

